# Natural chicken supplements



## chickcrazy125 (May 12, 2015)

I've heard they can you give chickens garlic cayenne pepper and Apple cider vinegar! My flock consists of 7 ducklings 2 days old 10 adult chickens 1 Guinea and 2 babies that a mamma is raising now would all that be safe for everyone? And what about dosage and how often? Tea! Also are all 3 safe to give?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If your birds are getting a good quality, fresh feed then they don't need the supplements. Mine don't get any, my oldest is ten years old, my youngest is five. New peeps should be getting all of their nutrition through their feed or what their Mommas offer. They're at a point in their lives where their systems are still growing and developing and need the balanced diet.

What are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Cayenne is used as a natural wormer, garlic can help fend of parasites. NOT if they're infested, but as a extra bit of preventative. 

I wouldn't give chicks too much besides their ration, I'd want them to have a good feed of the nutritionally complete stuff and then maybe some greens and treats for variety but certainly not enough to suppress their hunger. Also you need to be careful you're not too hard on their systems at a young age - it's best to be safe than sorry with babies imo.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

my chicks do not get any treats, greens, or anything other then the chick feed I provide until they are fully feathered. I also give an earthworm to any peep I see using the roost in the chick house. I feel the positive re-inforcement will be key to keeping everyone roosting as they should. 
my adult birds get what they find, plus a few cups of FF a day. I have wild garlic growing in a patch, the ladies will nip off the greens but never try for the bulb, other then kitchen scraps I do not intentionally feed them the pepper or garlic. I DO however, put ACV in all the jugs I have at a rate of a glug a gallon.
To be honest the only thing that has made a visual and very noticable change in health was switching to FF from a local nongmo source. Sometimes its organic sometimes its not, nut the man stands by the no gmo attitude that I am looking for.


----------

